# Got Gold?



## grainsofgold (Mar 12, 2009)

Prior to refining -


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 12, 2009)

what is that about 1.5 cubic inches, or 10 oz troy? thats my guess please tell me if I was close.


thanks

jim

edited somehow I typed 14 when I ment 10


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm guessing about twice that - 3 cubic inches.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd love to refine this bar


----------



## Lou (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd like to see the after photograph.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 12, 2009)

goldsilverpro said:


> I'm guessing about twice that - 3 cubic inches.



Nah! It's very similar to the ten ounce ingots I used to cast. Can't be more than about 1½ cubic inches. 

Harold


----------



## grainsofgold (Mar 13, 2009)

The bar weighed 597 grams

Good sized paperweight!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 13, 2009)

19.2 tr.oz. Hmmm. It was in between us.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 13, 2009)

goldsilverpro said:


> 19.2 tr.oz. Hmmm. It was in between us.



Hell no! You was right! I figured it for little more than ten ounces. Good eye, GSP.

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 13, 2009)

Thats a big $$$$ difference. But if it was the Price Is Right, then GSP overbid. lol Well he said about twice as much, so I'd say he was almost on the dot. Good eye.


----------



## grainsofgold (Mar 21, 2009)

Step right up folks. a loaf of bread a pound of meat all the mustard you can eat. Step right up folks....

Time to play GUESS MY WEIGHT again------


----------



## Noxx (Mar 21, 2009)

420 grams ?


----------



## Lou (Mar 21, 2009)

If we guess spot on, can we keep it ?

:lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 21, 2009)

12.6 oz


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Mar 22, 2009)

30-35 oz?


----------



## wop1969 (Mar 22, 2009)

grainsofgold said:


> Step right up folks. a loaf of bread a pound of meat all the mustard you can eat. Step right up folks....
> 
> Time to play GUESS MY WEIGHT again------




LOL, and I thought this forum would only show me how to scrap gold?
But I was wrong it is full of stand up comedians


----------



## usaman65 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice bar.


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 22, 2009)

15.6 oz


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 24, 2009)

24 - 25 oz.



its about an inch longer then and Id guess the same height and width as the other bar, so if you take your 19. something divided by 3, then times by 4 you have 25.6.


*BOB ill wager 25.6*


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 24, 2009)

30 tr.oz.


----------



## qst42know (Mar 24, 2009)

24 Toz.


----------



## Despotic (Mar 24, 2009)

.
36 Tr.Oz.
.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 24, 2009)

27.6


----------



## Palladium (Mar 24, 2009)

wop1969 said:


> grainsofgold said:
> 
> 
> > Step right up folks. a loaf of bread a pound of meat all the mustard you can eat. Step right up folks....
> ...



So, I'm down at the lake the other day and i'm getting out of my boat.
A guy walks up and say's " Did you catch all those fish ". 8) 8) 8) 

I look over at my buddy and then i look back at the guy and said: 
" Nope, talked them all into givening up "' :shock: :shock: :shock: 

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## dick b (Mar 24, 2009)

I guess 25.5 ozt
Poured in a 25 ozt mold
Gee it's sure nice to look at!!!!


----------



## Despotic (Mar 24, 2009)

Palladium said:


> So, I'm down at the lake the other day and i'm getting out of my boat.
> A guy walks up and say's " Did you catch all those fish ". 8) 8) 8)
> 
> I look over at my buddy and then i look back at the guy and said:
> " Nope, talked them all into givening up "' :shock: :shock: :shock:



You know what kind of bee's make milk?

Boooo beee's



Silverfox's signature said:


> Good health is simply the slowest possible way to die.
> 
> Eat Right, Exercise, Die Anyway.


My wife is still laughing at that one... :lol: 
Funny stuff

.
So, How much does it weight :?: :?: :?:


----------

